# Joe Mondello



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I had the pleasure to meet Joe Mondello and his wife at classic hot rod show and drag race event at Moroso (now Palm Beach International Raceway). The show was dead so I got to visit with Joe for about an hour. He showed me the VO Twister (famous purple 442). It got its name from his favorite cocktail VO with a twist of lemon. The purple is the color of the Crown Royal bags when he had enough money to upgrade his libation. He was going to have one of his friends run it down the track, but it was raining.

Joe is great guy with some tremendous stories to tell. Anyway, he gave me a Mondello & Matsubara T-shirt with the record holding AA/FA car on it from the 60's, autographed by Joe. It is a white T-shirt with purple print.

If there are any Olds fans out there that would be interested in this shirt, it is yours. I would prefer to have someone own it that is a true Olds lover or possibly a Mondello fan. It hasn't been worn.

PM me if you are interested.

Jim


----------

